# VW Scirocco R from Spain (Europe)



## javiR20T (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello,greetings from Spain 

I´m a member from Northernfest crew and here is my "little treasure", a VW Scirocco R 2.0T TFSI from 2010.Since I got it, I have done some mods to improve the stance of the car,changing wheels,suspension ang giving a special touch to the car interior.Bentley Continental GT wheels 9x19 painted in white,KW V2 coilovers and Recaro Sportster CS seats upholstered in dark red (¿garnet?) are the most important mods done.Soon I´ll try with a stage1 performance adding a repro,intake and exhaust changes.I´m looking at a second set of wheels too,probably in 20".Hope you like it,and hope some day this model meets US.I´ll update the new changes as soon as possible :thumbup:

Kind regards


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

Yum yum yum yum! Beautiful car man and welcome


----------



## VDubStyle (Aug 23, 2000)

dig the car! we need the .:Rocco in North America


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When you had the Recaro's installed, were you able to transfer the seat heating elements
to them from your OEM seats? My new Turbo Beetle has two separate controls on the dash,
one for each seat, and they both have 'low'....'med'.....and 'high' settings with heat not only
in the cushion but up the backrest to the shoulder area as well.


----------



## javiR20T (Oct 21, 2011)

I have not installed the seat heating elements on those Recaro´s.Maybe could be possible to do it,but at this time I don´t use heating system because of the weather of my hometown.I have a private garage too,so I have not investigated about it.The Scirocco is very similar to the golf mkV and VI,if we are talking about the interior,so maybe somebody with this car can tell you more about it.

I have just adquired a new set of wheels for the next season.High-gloss polished audi A7 wheels in 20".When they arrive I´ll put some photos.


Thanks


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

javiR20T said:


> I have not installed the seat heating elements on those Recaro´s.Maybe could be possible to do it,but at this time I don´t use heating system because of the weather of my hometown.I have a private garage too,so I have not investigated about it.The Scirocco is very similar to the golf mkV and VI,if we are talking about the interior,so maybe somebody with this car can tell you more about it.
> 
> I have just adquired a new set of wheels for the next season.High-gloss polished audi A7 wheels in 20".When they arrive I´ll put some photos.
> 
> ...


Excuse me for continually 'drooling' every time I see something new added to your car.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

The interior is great, although the stitching on the front seats isn't quite in the same style as in the back. Also, I'm not sure about luxury car wheels on a sportscar...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Son said:


> The interior is great, although the stitching on the front seats isn't quite in the same style as in the back. Also, I'm not sure about luxury car wheels on a sportscar...


I believe the rear seats are the OEM ones originally fitted to the car. He would have had the same
style in the front but opted for the Recaro Sportster CS seats which are an expensive upgrade.


----------



## javiR20T (Oct 21, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I believe the rear seats are the OEM ones originally fitted to the car. He would have had the same
> style in the front but opted for the Recaro Sportster CS seats which are an expensive upgrade.


Yes,that´s right.When I retrimmed the interior was difficult to get the same finish from rear seats.

Here are the new wheels.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## javiR20T (Oct 21, 2011)

Spring comes and the new wheels are being fitted with falken 235/30 tyres.Next month,I´ll put them on. 

Before that,here some pics taken by a friend


----------



## mar10 (Feb 20, 2010)

javiR20T said:


> Spring comes and the new wheels are being fitted with falken 235/30 tyres.Next month,I´ll put them on.
> 
> Before that,here some pics taken by a friend


 Looks really good... I wish this car was in america. I like the white on white you've got going on


----------



## javiR20T (Oct 21, 2011)

Here some recently pics with audi A7 wheels.New look on twenty´s. 

Next event,VW Days near Paris (France)


----------



## RockinTheRocco (May 2, 2012)

Amazing Car! Love the new wheels!


----------



## vr6cleg (May 22, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup: love it your rocco looks awesome!


----------



## JAG47 (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe the best looking car on Vortex IMO! Love the red seats and new wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## javiR20T (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks,next time I´ll start with some performance work  

New pics added


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

DREAM CAR FACT :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## South.American.GTI (Jul 31, 2005)

I really love what you've donde to the interior !!! 

muy bonito !


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

Wow! That is nice. Sure hope they bring this bad boy to the states! :thumbup:


----------



## VolksProdigy (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful car! I'll call my love for this car a long distance relationship..


----------



## javiR20T (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks mates  

Here in Edition38 event in Northampton (UK) one week ago.


----------



## javiR20T (Oct 21, 2011)

The season 2013 started with new set of wheels.Lorinser rsk3 in 9,5x20 ET44.


















For this new year,I will return to the roots and the car will recover his black-white touch.I´ll return to audi a7 wheels but painted in white.I have just mounted Forge twintake system and audi TTS engine cover.I have TT RS front brake system,Downpipe with 200 cell sport cat just to mount in some weeks,and possibly will get the kerscher front spoiler and APR stage 1 repro to finish the car.Soon photos of the final stage


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Very beautiful, I can't get over the Bentley rims :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

